# Help me out on Pinarello Reputation.



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have absolutely no opinion on Pinarello other than my usual reverence for Italian bikes going back to the 1960s. I have a chance to get an Opera from which is intriguing due to the fact that I adore steel frames. I love the look, it is Italian, and I can build it up with Campy parts on hand. Is a bit over $1000 out of line?

So, give me the benefit of all your expertise and experience and tell me if there is anything I should know to help me decide on this. I have built up a number of frames, never an Italian, I am aware of the BB differences, but anything else different that I should know would be helpful. I am counting on you to tell me what kind of frame they build (reputation) and whether the Opera would be a good choice for a steel biker. Also, any input as to what kind of ride I should expect would be helpful as well. I am not a racer, but I put in 20 miles a day (in season) that are fairly aggressive.

Much thanks guys.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Pinarello OPERA reviews are here on RBR:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/pinarello/older-road-bike/PRD_28497_1610crx.aspx


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, I read those already and was hoping to get more from long term owners and something less than 10 years old.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Opera*



chas0039 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have absolutely no opinion on Pinarello other than my usual reverence for Italian bikes going back to the 1960s. I have a chance to get an Opera from which is intriguing due to the fact that I adore steel frames. I love the look, it is Italian, and I can build it up with Campy parts on hand. Is a bit over $1000 out of line?
> 
> ...


Had one, picked it up at the factory store in Treviso back in 2000 as a back up for my 2000 Prince. That was just before Italy's Euro conversion and the dollar/lira conversion was very very good so I couldn't resist. Nice riding bike, basically a Prince but made from Deda steel instead of scandium. Personally, I prefer the Prince as it is noticeably lighter but on its own merits, the Opera is a very nice Pinarello with no vices I can think of. I would opt for the newer version as it had a 1 1/8th inch steerer as opposed to the 1" mine had.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks much, that is what I was hoping for. Any opinions on whether the price of $1100, new, is decent or any opinions as to whether this steel is stretched too thin? I read one opinion that felt that Pegaso EOM16.5 was prone to easy damage and difficult repair. I am definitely not a metal expert so I can't tell if this is right or not.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Thanks much, that is what I was hoping for. Any opinions on whether the price of $1100, new, is decent or any opinions as to whether this steel is stretched too thin? I read one opinion that felt that Pegaso EOM16.5 was prone to easy damage and difficult repair. I am definitely not a metal expert so I can't tell if this is right or not.


I had no durability issues with mine. It's a steel frame which means it's repairable by any experienced builder. I just finished restoring a mid-90s steel Pina Stelvio. It had major frame damage caused from a frontal impact. The whole front end was buckled. Took it to Ed Litton and now it's a jewel again. Steel is always repairable. As for value, meh, it's worth is subjective. If its the right size, the right color and you want it, then it's worth $1100 to you. Why not offer $1K OTD?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, rhauft, I've decided to go ahead after getting a very good price from the shop selling the frame. It sounds like it will be a great bike when I add all the Campy parts I have.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Thanks, rhauft, I've decided to go ahead after getting a very good price from the shop selling the frame. It sounds like it will be a great bike when I add all the Campy parts I have.


Bravo! Congratulazioni per la tua nuova bicicletta Pinarello! Enjoy!

After you hang all those nifty Campy bits, please post pics for us to drool over.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. My Opera frame is near perfection. I always spend more money than I should on bikes, but I never regret purchases that are this well made.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Pics please!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

rhauft said:


> Pics please!


Will do, when I build it up. As beautiful as the frame is, it will be much better with all the Campy gear added. I'll post the pics of my new FP1 as well when I get the seat post and new stem in a week or so. It is a perfect fit and I was lucky to get an EU version with Campy drivetrain.


----------

